# Kontakt Formular



## CyberHill (9. Juli 2004)

Guten Tag,
Ich hab ne Frage (brauche Hilfe) zu den erstellen eines Kontakt Formular.

Ich hab mal eins gemacht:
Name:&nbsp;&nbsp;
</font> </font><font face="Arial"><font size="2">&nbsp;</font><input name="name" size="20" type="text"><font size="2"><br>
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; eMail:&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;</font><input name="email" size="20" type="text"><font size="2"><br>
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Icq:&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; </font>
<input name="email0" size="20" type="text"></font><p><font face="Arial"><font size="2">&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Betreff:&nbsp; </font> <select name="betreff" size="1">
<option>Sponsor</option>
<option>Werbung</option>
<option>Anfrage</option>
<option>joinUs</option>
<option>FightUs</option>
<option>Sonstiges</option>
</select><font size="2"> <br>
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Text:&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;</font></font>&nbsp; <textarea cols="25" name="text" rows="5"></textarea>
<a href="mailtoCyberHill@web.de">
<input name="abschicken" type="submit" value="Abschicken"></a> 
<input name="loeschen" type="reset" value="L&ouml;schen">
</p>
</form>

Sieht bisschen komisch aus... ist aber so 

Und nun wie krieg ich das ding zum laufen ?
Kann mir da jemand bitte helfen 

Mfg. Cyb


----------



## Tobias Menzel (9. Juli 2004)

Hi,

Ich würde sagen: Deinem Formular fehlt das form-Tag.
Damit die verschiedenen Eingabefelder auch (zusammengefasst) verschickt werden können, sollten sie auch in einem Formular untergebracht sein.
Die Aktion (in diesem Fall der Mailto-Link) wird auch dem Formular zugeordnet und beim Klick auf das Control <submit> ausgelöst:
	
	
	



```
<form action="mailto:CyberHill@web.de" method="post" enctype="text/plain" name="form1">
<!-- Hier kommen die Steuerelemte rein! !-->
</form>
```

Gruß

P.S. Für weiterführende Informationen siehe selfhtml


----------

